# TivoWeb with 7.2.2?



## dancow (Mar 31, 2006)

Although I'm in IT, I don't work with Linux nor do i know the first place to begin implementing TivoWeb with my tivo. First is it even possible? Second, do I need to have a serial connection to it or can i do it all over IP?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Well, I did it myself about 10 minutes ago - so i hope so. I used the script found here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680 So far I can't connect to TWP, but i think that's becasue of the default web server on port 80 already. I believe I need to edit tivoweb.cfg to reflect a different port, but i'm still looking into HOW to do this.


----------



## dancow (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll try that then, thanks. Can you post back on what you figure out with port 80?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

Update.

Got it working just fine.

I had to telnet into the Tivo (IP is fine)

*RW* to change to read/write
*cd /tivowebplus* to change to the right directory
*joe tivoweb.cfg* to edit the file
edit port 80 to 8080
press ctrl-k-d to save
Press ctrl-c to exit
*reboot* to reboot the tivo

This did it for me. YMMV


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

just to save you some other possible headaches...

if using windows xp the command you want for telnet is:
*telnet -t vt100 <your TiVo's IP address>*


----------



## dancow (Mar 31, 2006)

Ok then, hopefully just one more question. The link you referenced starts by saying "Attached is an automated script that tweaks and enhances your already-hacked Tivo"....my tivo is basically right out of the box, will this still work?


----------



## dancow (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not surprised that I can't telnet or ftp to the box from my xp pc. What is it i need to do to hack into it to get that working? no luck yet searching this forum...


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

These instructions will work with a few minor changes *if you have an older '240' model series 2. If you have a newer model '540' this will still work but will first require a serious hardware modification (I personally chose to sell my 540's and buy 240's instead of making this hardware change as I know I'm not skilled enough to do it.)*

http://www.thewallens.net/tivo/Tivo_unguide.html 
Note: pay close attention to case in this guide - it matters.

Replace step #15 with this: (edit tptables)
*cd /tivo/sbin
mv iptables iptables.old
echo -e '#!/bin/bash\nexit 0' > iptables
chmod 755 iptables*

Remove the "route add" lines from the author file.

Stop at step 20, unless you WANT to apply the superpatch. If you do install it be sure you have version 1.2.

NOTE: You will not be able to use DHCP - you must assign your Tivo a static IP address.

I take absoluetly no credit for any of this information. I'm just a few days ahead of you in hacking my own TiVO and figured I'd pass along the things I have learned.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Dude watch how you sling info around without regard to what kind of hardware someone has. 
A standalone Tivo is hackable without a PROM MOD only on a select few units and those aren't available in the retail channel anymore.


----------



## bryonrw (Mar 7, 2006)

Will this work with the TiVo silver boxes?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

plastic front that glows red when recording? nope


----------



## dtanforan (Feb 10, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> plastic front that glows red when recording? nope


What, really?


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

I know superpatch won't but TivoWeb will not even work without the prom mod?

answered in another post - NO.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Nothing except drive upgrades will work without the PROM mod.

The PROM mod allows you ro run a hacked kernel, which allows you to modify or add files to the system, including TWP or the superpatch.


----------

